# AR's



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Is buying an AR right now, even with no need for one, truly justified? Say we end up with a Repub president in 4 years, won't he just overturn the AW ban at that time? What am I missing here?

Feels like 2008 all over again, paranoia will cause shortages and price increases... I'm guilty too, as I placed an order last night from Powder Valley for a bunch of components I really didn't need at this time. My brother bought an AR in 08, it has sat in his closet since, basically. I'm sure if I buy one, it'll do the same.

What do ya think?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

There allready is a shortage, trying to get parts has been a problem for months, manufacturers are trying to satisfy demand so things like bolt carrier groups are constantly sold out at many places. With republicans keeping controll of the house a new ban wont happen overnight so you will have time once you start hearing the rumors. With that being said I think everyone should have an AR, they are tons of fun at the range so I would say do it, just dont let it sit in the closet for so long.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, but we've been able to keep buying them the last 4 years, shortage or not......Will the next 4 be different? If so, how?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

You could allways just buy a stripped lower, only 100 bucks and its kind of a "this hunk of metal entitles you to one AR" certificate.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That only counts some times. Last time they were banned even if it was a preban receiver if it was not assembled before the cut off it was considered a post ban receiver. How is that for some sh_t?

Chuck Norris discovered a new theory of relativity involving multiple universes in which Chuck Norris is even more badass than in this one. When it was discovered by Albert Einstein and made public, Chuck Norris roundhouse-kicked him in the face. We know Albert Einstein today as Stephen Hawking.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

What are people's thoughts on them DPMS Bull 20's?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> What are people's thoughts on them DPMS Bull 20's?


heavy gun decent accuracy.

I've seen 14.5" carbines that will shoot tighter groups than some bull barrel DPMS guns though.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

adam,
why get a bull? it'll just be a heavy chunk of metal that'll sit in the safe. I'd say get something that you might use. Just get a cheap one and upgrade it as you feel it necessary. just my 2 cents. a guy i know got a heck of a deal on an DPMS Oricle. Perfect little platform by itself as a light weight rifle or if you want to upgrade it later.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto.I'd also consider visiting the Rock River website.Not for the 'Fred' special but for their basic platform options.I believe both RRA and DPMS use Wilson barrels.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You would be very happy with a bull 16 or a bull 20. I had the 16 and it shot better than most bolt rifles. I could easily put 5 into a dime at 100yds with factory ammo with mine.

I have been looking at whole salers for the last week, trying to decide what would be my first purchase with my FFL. In one day, damn near every thing AR or AK that was available is now sold or allocated on 4 different sites. It is stupid crazy!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Savage260 said:


> You would be very happy with a bull 16 or a bull 20. I had the 16 and it shot better than most bolt rifles. I could easily put 5 into a dime at 100yds with factory ammo with mine.
> 
> I have been looking at whole salers for the last week, trying to decide what would be my first purchase with my FFL. In one day, damn near every thing AR or AK that was available is now sold or allocated on 4 different sites. It is stupid crazy!


Exactly why I pulled the trigger on the Bull 20, actually, prior to even asking about it in this thread. I just wanted to see what others had thought about them. I had access to real time inventory of 3 or 4 different suppliers, and they were literally flying off the shelves. When I ordered, which was Wednesday early afternoon, I didn't have a lot of options to pick from. All the tactical models, Prairie Panthers, etc had been sold out. Had I had more time to think this out, I would've. But I didn't. It was a complete spur of the moment purchase. I had a coworker that morning, gloating about the outcome of the election, tell me she agrees I shouldn't be able to buy "assault weapons"....So on my lunch break I went and bought one.

I know it will be heavy. But at least I got one while I could. And now I can order up a custom, lighter barrel for her at a later date if need be.


----------



## ArcherOfLoaf (Aug 5, 2007)

AdamFisk said:


> Savage260 said:
> 
> 
> > You would be very happy with a bull 16 or a bull 20. I had the 16 and it shot better than most bolt rifles. I could easily put 5 into a dime at 100yds with factory ammo with mine.
> ...


Or, if you no longer have an interest in it you can ask double what you paid for it and sell it. That seems to be the trend right now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Adam, I didn't read all the posts so I may be repeating things. Obama could appoint at least two supreme court justices. If they are like other liberal judges they will not interpret the constitution as it was meant to be, but rather as their liberal ideas dictate. The liberals are always activists.
If your going to get an AR get a heavy sporter in 20 inch. I had the bull and that is to heavy. I had a light 16 inch and that lost 300 fps with 50 gr VMax. So now I have a 20 inch heavy sporter with a 1-8 twist and shoot the Hornady 75 gr hollow point. The ballistic coefficient is so much better than the small bullets that at 600 yards I have nearly double the energy of a factory 22-250 with 55 gr. It's hard to believe, but run the ballistic tables. That's why I took the barrel off my almost new Savage and put on a 6.5 Creedmoor. By the way anyone who wants a near new barrel can have it for $100.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

And now you could turn around and sell it for probably at least 1.5x what you paid for it. See now wasnt that a good decision.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just had time to read your last post Adam. The bull I had would shoot under 1/2 inch all day long. I took it on the only coyote tournament I have ever been on and after carrying it for six miles through deep snow I was dead tired. But then I'm a tad older than you. I carried it and shot a bunch of coyotes with it. Hmmmmm if your interested I have a 16 inch light, and a quad rail tube I would sell. Get yourself a $27 wrench and switch whenever you want a light tactical. Oh, I have the gas tube for it also. The Yankee Hills tube was $100 + or - at Gerrels in Devils Lake. If your interested I don't want to sell separate, but would let the entire setup go for $200 with rail covers etc.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Plainsman, 
Appreciate the offer, but as of right now I'm not interested in buying anything else for the AR. If that changes I'll get in touch with you.

I ain't gonna lie, looking at prices of what some of these AR's are going for, it's awful tempting to just sell the thing too. I was reading Feinstein's proposed new legislation and if they require us to register and pay tax stamps to the ATF on AR's, screw that.. i'm conflicted.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If it looks like Einstein's (not) proposal is even close to making it I'm dumping my AR, and I know I can do it for a profit. I'll be darn if they are going to give me $50 for it in one of those buy back programs. I'll throw it in the reservoir before I give it to them or pay a stamp tax.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> If it looks like Einstein's (not) proposal is even close to making it I'm dumping my AR, and I know I can do it for a profit. I'll be darn if they are going to give me $50 for it in one of those buy back programs. I'll throw it in the reservoir before I give it to them or pay a stamp tax.


Democrats say they are for the poor, but I guess they think only the rich should be able to provide their own self defense. I guess she is representing her constituents ---- the rich and the drug smugglers.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, come on, Plainsman! The are getting a whole $200 card to a supermarket in LA for an AR. Only $100 for other guns. NO QUESTIONS ASKED!!! What a bargan!!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd give anyone $200 an AR. i'd take out a loan and "accidently" loose them in the river.

people are stupid that think this will help get the guns off the streets. How many ar's have been bought and sold over the last 20 years in the us? Millions. The other thing that people who want to ban these guns aren't thinking about is all the "Change" they will be doing to the economy. The numbers of manufactures that would be shut down and the loss of employment that this will cause. In a time where we need all the jobs we can get. I'd say there is no way to take the guns out of the hands of a murder, they will find a way around the hoops instead of having to jump through the hoops that a legal gun owner has to go though. Just ask the ATF, i hear they're giving guns away.

One stupid person passes judgement on the many. Something isn't right.

xdeano


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

What AR's...?

What handguns...?

Don't know what you are talking about... I sold those years ago...

Sorry...

Gunny


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Exactly! 
Deano



Gunny said:


> What AR's...?
> 
> What handguns...?
> 
> ...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I sold every thing, but I wish I would have kept all the ARs I have sold. I could have the 40 grand to buy a new boat!!! I have gotten rid of 5 ARs, and who knows how many mags. I could easily have gotten the cash for a boat!


----------



## warge (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is a link to a page that is called "The truth about assault weapons". It has alot of info on ARs and just how many crimes they are NOT a part of.

http://www.assaultweapon.info/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage260 said:


> Oh, come on, Plainsman! The are getting a whole $200 card to a supermarket in LA for an AR. Only $100 for other guns. NO QUESTIONS ASKED!!! What a bargan!!!


I think buying guns leads to crime. When they were paying cash with no questions asked a few years ago in some cities I wonder how many homes were broken into just for the purpose of stealing firearms to sell?


----------

